# Please help! My guppy...



## Isrolina (Sep 16, 2012)

My female guppy was floating around aimlessly, with her fins flapping. My male guppy was nipping at her, and then she sunk to the bottom, near the gravel as if she were protecting something. I have no idea what's going on, it's an emergency for my beloved guppy, ammonia nitrites nitrates are all okay and my ph is at 7.6.


----------



## Isrolina (Sep 16, 2012)

She looks a tad bit fatter than my other female guppy.....


----------



## goldie (Aug 4, 2012)

Isrolina said:


> My female guppy was floating around aimlessly, with her fins flapping. My male guppy was nipping at her, and then she sunk to the bottom, near the gravel as if she were protecting something. I have no idea what's going on, it's an emergency for my beloved guppy, ammonia nitrites nitrates are all okay and my ph is at 7.6.


Hello Isrolina

If your guppy is floating then sinking to the bottom IMP it's not sounding too hopeful but, 'if' she's still alive I would definately part her somehow to stop the male nipping at her,possibly put a partition in? But floating,flapping her fins,sinking to the bottom, that sounds to me as if she was either dying or completely stressed out. If she is still alive I would seperate that male away from her


----------



## Isrolina (Sep 16, 2012)

goldie said:


> Hello Isrolina
> 
> If your guppy is floating then sinking to the bottom IMP it's not sounding too hopeful but, 'if' she's still alive I would definately part her somehow to stop the male nipping at her,possibly put a partition in? But floating,flapping her fins,sinking to the bottom, that sounds to me as if she was either dying or completely stressed out. If she is still alive I would seperate that male away from her


She already died. :-(


----------



## goldie (Aug 4, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear that Isrolina


----------

